# Ford 2110 Engine compatability



## Rdove (May 6, 2017)

My predicament is that I have a 1985 Ford 2110 Compact Tractor with a bad engine. Ideally I would like to put in another engine in it. The original is a Shibaura 2.3L 4cyl Diesel and I was wondering if anybody knew of an engine that would be compatible on getting this tractor in the field again. I have too much into it to just turn it into yard art so am open to suggestions. Thanks for any help!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rdove, 

Ford built 3 completely different 2110 tractors in 3 different eras. The first generation was a 4 cyl tractor built 1963-64. Second was a 3 cylinder low center of gravity (LCG) tractor built from 1965-74. The third generation 2110 was a 4 cylinder Shibaura (Japan) tractor built from 1983-86. The reason I mention this is that the parts are completely different, and the parts prices very different. Parts for Shibaura built tractors are quite expensive. You have to be careful when looking for parts, because obviously you may not be getting correct parts.

It is my understanding Japanese tractor manufacturers have stopped supporting 1980's vintage tractors. Parts are scarce and very expensive. For example, a new crankshaft (from NH dealership) for your tractor is just over $3K. 

Tractorhouse.com has 25 ea. 2110's listed in salvage in their 'dismantled machine' section. Many of them are Shibaura built. I suspect that most of these tractors were salvaged because owners decided it was not worth repairing whatever was wrong with them. You may be able to find a decent running engine in salvage? I don't know.


----------



## Rdove (May 6, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Rdove,
> 
> Ford built 3 completely different 2110 tractors in 3 different eras. The first generation was a 4 cyl tractor built 1963-64. Second was a 3 cylinder low center of gravity (LCG) tractor built from 1965-74. The third generation 2110 was a 4 cylinder Shibaura (Japan) tractor built from 1983-86. The reason I mention this is that the parts are completely different, and the parts prices very different. Parts for Shibaura built tractors are quite expensive. You have to be careful when looking for parts, because obviously you may not be getting correct parts.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sixbales, I sure do appreciate the help and info although that is not what I wanted to hear. Two I called about in Oregon had dead engines. There are some back east but not sure if I'm up to trying to get them shipped out west. Either way I think I'm going to be top heavy in this. Thanks again for the info.


----------

